# spent this weekend....



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Our friends came up and we spent this weekend building a PVC wool drying rack, it has 8 plastic chicken wire frames about 2.5 feet by 5 feet that Tracy can lift in and out. It's just about the size of a fleece and is working great! Then we focused on making some wine, and drinking some wine. Then our wool picker plans came in the mail so that is next...!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Slev, Where did you get your wool picker plans?? I have some on my website you could have downloaded. They're from Paula Simmons book. 

I wonder if the ones you received are the same? It would be a shame if you got charged for someon copying Paula's design


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Slev you know that is is necessary to post pictures when you are creating such neat sounding things. Some of us are very visual and need pictures to goo along with the words


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I'll try to come up with some pictures, but thought it best to just wait until after the pruning...? 

Cindi, I went and looked real quick, but didn't see it, how do you find it on your web site?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's on the Lessons In Homesteading page, right underneath Spinning or the direct link is http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/picker.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Slev you don't have to wait to post pictures. I won't be deleting recent stuff.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Are these the people who wanted to try out the Icelandic fibre? If so ... how'd it go?


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

hey frazzlehead,

Nope the Icelandic fleece never made it in from the West Coast by the time my friends left home, so we never got to work on theirs. And get this, the plans we bought for building the wool picker never showed up either, until today! So we were able to get one cut out before our friends had to head home. We laughed that we know their wool most likely was delivered either after they left on Sat. or came in today... that's how it goes sometimes I guess.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Cindi,

Well darn it! it looks like I've been fleeced, because those sure look the same. The only thing they did was make a template out of plastic and I paid about $20


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Slev, I'm sort of glad the plans didn't come in time. Building a wool picker right after drinking some wine could have been bad. Depending on how much wine you had.


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

What a fun weekend!! Yes, pictures please!


----------

